# Firestone muscle bike worth looking at?



## hashbrown (Jun 14, 2017)

Is this anything worth to go look at? Thanks guys.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2017)

Only if you want it for fun. There is no money in a flip or restoration on it. 50 dollars tops.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree with Jaxon on this one and would likely keep moving. V/r Shawn


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 15, 2017)

K sounds like good advice. .. And is it just me or does the fork look slightly bent toward the frame?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2017)

There isn't even $70 in parts there. I'd say $15 tops.


----------



## professor72 (Jun 16, 2017)

If the banana seat is in good shape it's worth buying If you get a little better price. Put a ten speed seat on the remains and give it to a neighborhood kid to go Evel Kneivel on....


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 16, 2017)

Haha I thought the seat looked like it's in figs l good shape and I liked that sissy bar!


----------

